# Any Interest in a MkII Audi TT 3.2L Turbo Kit?



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

​
We're looking for a MkII Audi TT 3.2L owner who is interested in getting a turbo kit. We'd be adapting our existing Audi A3 / R32 Stage 1 Turbo Kit to the TT, and verifying fitment and tuning. You must be able to drop your TT off at our Fremont, CA facility. (We have a loaner vehicle available for you.) 

*Please send me a PM or email if you're interested.*

After over two years of development and testing, 034Motorsport is proud to present our Stage 1 Turbo Kit for the 3.2L 24V VR6!

At the center of the 034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit is the highly efficient and technologically advanced Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger. While it is capable of up to 705 horsepower, it offers excellent spool and transient response thanks to Precision's state-of-the-art turbine and compressor wheels featuring Competition Engineered Aerodynamics.

The 034Motorsport engineering team took a rigorous, methodical approach when developing this kit to ensure that it looks, fits, and performs as well if it were made by the factory. All components in this kit are professionally manufactured to the highest standards, and the kit's reasonable price offers spectacular value with uncompromised performance and reliability for the Audi A3 or Volkswagen R32 owner.

The 034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit is a comprehensive package that includes all hardware, software, and fueling needed to take your Audi A3 3.2L or Volkswagen R32 from naturally aspirated to turbocharged fun.

*Features:*


100% Complete Hardware/Software/Fueling Package
425 Horsepower & 386 Foot-Pounds of Torque on 91 Octane
Capable of up to 705 Horsepower with Additional Upgrades

*What's Included:*

*Hardware:*


034Motorsport 3.2L VR6 24V Exhaust Manifold with T3 Flange and integrated O2 bungs
Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger with Billet Compressor Wheel (Available with Journal Bearing or Ceramic Ball Bearing CHRA)
Precision 38mm Wastegate, pre-calibrated
034Motorsport 3.5" Downpipe with Wastegate Recirculation, connection to stock exhaust.
034Motorsport Cold Air Intake with Carbon Fiber Heat Shield and open element filter
034Motorsport Front Mount Intercooler Kit with Garrett 600 Horsepower Core
034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Bypass Valve
034Motorsport Intercooler & Intake Plumbing, madrel bent aluminum and wire reinforced silicone hoses
034Motorsport SAI Delete Plate
034Motorsport Silicone Breather Hose with built in PCV valve
034Motorsport Silicone Coolant Relocation Hose
Stainless Steel Braided Turbocharger Oil Feed & Drain Lines
Gasket, Hardware, Clamp Kit - Everything Needed for Installation

*Software/Fueling:*


034Motorsport 3.2L 24V VR6 Stage 1 Turbo Kit ECU Upgrade
Bosch 550cc EV14 Fuel Injectors (Set of 6)
EV1 to EV6 Injector Connector Adapters (Set of 6)
Plug and Play Intake Air Temperature Sensor Extension Harness

*Recommended Supporting Modifications:*


Unitronic Stage 3 DSG Software
3" or Larger Downpipe-Back Exhaust System

*Fitment:*


2006 - 2008 Audi A3 3.2L VR6 (8P)
2008 Volkswagen R32 (MkV)

*Please Note: *


The Precision 6262 CEA Turbocharger is available with a Journal Bearing CHRA or Ceramic Ball Bearing CHRA. Please select the desired option below. Ball bearing option spools up slightly faster and has better response, both turbos perform very well.
Some components of the kit are specific to either the 8P Audi A3 3.2L VR6 or MkV Volkswagen R32. Please select your vehicle below.
Installation of the FMIC requires clearancing of the bumper reinforcement and core support. Installation of the turbocharger requires clearancing of the heat shield.
The upcoming "Stage 2" kit will require the use of a 034Motorsport Compression-Dropping Cylinder Head Spacer, which will be available separately for existing "Stage 1" customers.


*Retail:* $5,895 with Hardware, Software, Fueling

  

​


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

interested but lm all the way on the east coast...


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Lazlo - I am sure its incremental development work to adapt a MK5 R32 turbo kit to a MK2 TT 3.2, but is there a technical reason why nobody ever did a supercharger kit for these cars? Thanks.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

indeeditzjay said:


> interested but lm all the way on the east coast...


Road trip? 



pal said:


> Lazlo - I am sure its incremental development work to adapt a MK5 R32 turbo kit to a MK2 TT 3.2, but is there a technical reason why nobody ever did a supercharger kit for these cars? Thanks.


The engine bay doesn't lend itself to anything other than a rather inefficient centrifugal supercharger setup. Really, there is no benefit to going with a supercharger anyway, since the engine has more than enough displacement to spool a turbo very quickly.

With the turbo, you get tons of torque, even at low RPM, while having a ton of headroom to make upwards of 700 horsepower.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

PM sent!

(ugh... why do I keep doing this...) :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

eweu said:


> PM sent!
> 
> (ugh... why do I keep doing this...) :wave:


Replied.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Interesting.. Keep us posted on what happens... And if you want turbo, don't be afraid to drive to where it can be installed best.


----------



## a1ex (Oct 13, 2013)

*in china intrested*

I am interested, however, I am tuning a tt 3.2 mk2 in china. and I need a turbo, any way this can work?

A1


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

a1ex said:


> I am interested, however, I am tuning a tt 3.2 mk2 in china. and I need a turbo, any way this can work?
> 
> A1


The first TT 3.2 kit has been up and running for a few months now! Please send me a PM, and I ca put you in touch with someone on our Sales Team who can help you with your order. :thumbup:


----------



## bigballershotcaller (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Laszlo, is this kit available for a RHD 3.2 TT? Can't find any reference to the TT kit on you. Website, just the A3/R32. 

Cheers
F.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice, but i would prefer a short runner intake manifold, and bin that ****ty piece of plastic on top, called a intake manifold.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really like the waste-gate solution..


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

bigballershotcaller said:


> Hi Laszlo, is this kit available for a RHD 3.2 TT? Can't find any reference to the TT kit on you. Website, just the A3/R32.
> 
> Cheers
> F.


We don't have a kit for the RHD cars currently, but we do have an R32 customer in the UK who is working with a partial kit to see what fits and what doesn't. :thumbup:



R5T said:


> Nice, but i would prefer a short runner intake manifold, and bin that ****ty piece of plastic on top, called a intake manifold.


We'll be releasing a manifold for Stage 2 and higher cars soon.


----------



## Chourrot (Apr 20, 2016)

*2008 Audi TT 3.2*

Im interested on this Turbo Kit for TT 3.2 mkII please let me know how can I order one , and how much?
Thanks


----------



## Flying Finn (Jan 19, 2009)

Three years too late?

This is the kit that 034 is selling now:
https://store.034motorsport.com/turbo-kit-audi-a3-3-2l-vr6-mkv-volkswagen-r32-stage-1.html

HPA has some kits for you as well, the prices are from another planet though (as what is on offer also differs from the above):
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/ft-mk5.html

The cheapest kit is without an intercooler which IMO is just asking for trouble.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Chourrot said:


> Im interested on this Turbo Kit for TT 3.2 mkII please let me know how can I order one , and how much?
> Thanks


Unfortunately we never made a retail-ready kit for the TT 3.2L, but we have done a few in-house installs over the years. If you're interested in getting our kit for your Audi TT 3.2L, we'll need to do the install here, and you can contact our Service Department at [email protected] to schedule an appointment.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately we never made a retail-ready kit for the TT 3.2L, but we have done a few in-house installs over the years. If you're interested in getting our kit for your Audi TT 3.2L, we'll need to do the install here, and you can contact our Service Department at [email protected] to schedule an appointment.


Mine wasn't too bad. It's not 100% turn key but any decent mechanic or DIY can install it.


----------



## GHOS7 (Jul 25, 2016)

8JVR6 said:


> Mine wasn't too bad. It's not 100% turn key but any decent mechanic or DIY can install it.


Is it possible that I can PM you for details on your build? I'm heavily considering buying a 3.2 TT and will without a doubt be going forced induction. I've done complete engine swaps and was a former BMW tech so I'm sure that this build is doable but there is little resources or details on it. 

Anyone? 
Can the general R32 turbo kit be adapted to the TT?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

GHOS7 said:


> Is it possible that I can PM you for details on your build? I'm heavily considering buying a 3.2 TT and will without a doubt be going forced induction. I've done complete engine swaps and was a former BMW tech so I'm sure that this build is doable but there is little resources or details on it.
> 
> Anyone?
> Can the general R32 turbo kit be adapted to the TT?


Yes, of course pm us and let us know what questions you have!


----------



## asadorra (Oct 10, 2021)

Do you guys still do this? looking to turbo my TT


----------



## moreschi157 (Nov 18, 2021)

I would also entertain turboing mine.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck getting a response on a 5 year old thread guys. 

They will no longer offer this kit, can almost guarantee it. There is no bolt on kit offered for the A3 anymore that I am aware of and piecing a kit together and having some custom pipe work etc done is about the same price tbh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

